# Beards



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

So what's the deal with beards, do some breeds get them and some don't?


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

3 of mine have them 3 dont! 1 of mine has dingle berry things hanging from his neck also!!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL.... goats are like men. Some can grow a full beard and some are thin and scraggly. Depends on the goat. From my experience late castrated goats generally have fuller beards than early castrated one.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Mine have no beards with thier summer hair but have nice little ones with their winter coats. 
Oberpackers


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Beards are realted to testosterone levels. That's why bucks usually have more hair. But even does have some testosterone which is why some does have more beard than others.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

I noticed today on our hike the most dominant has the biggist beard and the follower only has 3 little hairs that are longer!!

Makes complete sense!! As always, thanks for you insight!!


sweetgoatmama said:


> Beards are realted to testosterone levels. That's why bucks usually have more hair. But even does have some testosterone which is why some does have more beard than others.


----------

